# Eastern Stealth cranks



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

They look very nice, are they out yet? Whats the feedback on em?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Your in luck. They were locked up for a few years after catching a felony case but were released last fall after DNA collected at the scene proved they were innocent.
They are available now and are a good balance of strength and affordability. Reminiscent of the old Redline Flight 401 cranks.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I am skeptical, go with something like a demolition medial or the like I'd say, those stealths are just too flimsy looking.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

I would shy away from the Demolition Medial cranks. Last August a friend snapped the left arm about two rides into a new pair. Last time I checked he was still waiting on a warranty replacement. Just because it is tubular chromoly with pierced pedal and spindle bosses, doesn't mean that it is indestructible.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

kampgnar said:


> I would shy away from the Demolition Medial cranks. Last August a friend snapped the left arm about two rides into a new pair. Last time I checked he was still waiting on a warranty replacement. Just because it is tubular chromoly with pierced pedal and spindle bosses, doesn't mean that it is indestructible.


It may have been defective.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Very possible. Getting a bit off topic, sorry about that Matago.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

ya off topic i might get stealths so carry on


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Is there any particular reason why you want to get stealths? I mean, I haven't seen any coverage or anything on them. If you are going to get a set of bmx cranks, why not get something like a set of profiles, or medials, something tried and true yah know?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

the steaths are new so we might want to see how they preform and stuff
they fiit the budget and look nice


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> the steaths are new so we might want to see how they preform and stuff
> they fiit the budget and look nice


off topic but in your sig I think you spelled fakie wrong. I don't know what a fackie is...:thumbsup:

ohhh, but the cranks look solid, go for them.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

A lot of the guys around here have been running the stealth cranks w/out problem and I've seen a lot of stuff thrown at them...try a bike rack coming off of a car on I40 at 70mph and bouncing around a bit in interstate traffic. Cranks and EB plastic pedals came out fine. Not to mention the stealth cranks are $50.00 less than profiles and demos.


----------

